# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Интернет-магазин ноутов, компьтеров и комплектующих, фото-видео техники Кэн

## Can.ua

Интернет-магазин продает бизнес-ноутбуки Apple, геймерские ноуты Dream Machines, трансформеры Acer, а также моноблоки, неттопы, и стандартные ПК.
Комплектующие на любой вкус и цвет: процессоры Intel, материнские платы Asus, модули памяти Samsung, видеокарты Gigabyte.http://can.ua/pc-parts/c1451/ 
Наши специалисты могут беcплатно собрать ПК по вашому заказу. 

Планшеты Lenovo 6”-12. 9”. http://can.ua/tablets/c1486/ 
Android-смартфоны Huawei http://can.ua/smartphones/c1538/ 
Малую и крупную бытовую технику: http://can.ua/home-appliance/c1564/ 
Сетевое оборудование: роутеры, коммутаторы, Bluetooth адаптеры, серверы, тестеры и инструменты. http://can.ua/network-equipment/c1450/

Компания Кэн имеет собственные склады в Киеве и Днепре. Кэн продаёт как оптом, так и в розницу по всегда низким ценам. Официальный дилер большого числа брендов. Официальная гарантия. Доставка Новой Почтой — по всей Украине.
Добро пожаловать на http://www.can.ua. 
Адреса точек выдачи:
Днепр, ул. Троицкая, 3-Б (вход с ул. Старокозацкая), Пн-Сб: 10: 00 - 18: 00; 
Киев, ул. Братская, 4 (вход с ул. Андреевская), м. Почтовая площадь, Пн-Пт: 10: 00 - 19: 00, Сб: 12: 00 - 18: 00. 
Код объявления: #16-16-08-80-1620

----------


## skameykin22

А что, неплохой ассортимент у данного магаза.

----------

Can.ua (22.08.2016)

----------


## Can.ua

Спасибо на добром слове!
Мы ещё и цены поддерживаем хорошие и обслуживаем отлично, о чём говорит высокий рейтинг на Хотлайне.

Так что вы можете со спокойной совестью рекомендовать наш магазин своим друзьям из Украины.

Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## alexmannsonn

И тут хохлы-скакуны. Не-е-е , пусть идут лесом, торгуют пусть у себя в Незалэжной и на майдане скачут.

----------

